# Altar der schwarzen Tiefen



## hege (19. November 2008)

Da sich sicher viele so wie ich die Frage stellen verdammt nochmal wo ist dieser blöde Altar hier die Lösung.

Ihr fliegt zum Haupteingang der Eiskronenzitadelle. Dann haltet ihr euch rechts ziemlich abgelegen werdet ihr eine Art Öffnung finden. Wenn man reinschaut (leuchtet grün) denkt man sich im ersten Moment Shit happens ausser Tief runtergehen passierthier eh nichts. Jo und da liegt die Lösung fliegt in dieses Loch bis ganz unten. Dann werdet ihr abgemountet und fallt ins Wasser. Willkommen beim Altar der schwarzen Tiefen. Zurück gehts via Portal. Sobald ich koords hab schreib ich sie rein.


----------



## hege (29. November 2008)

Also Konkret

Bei 50,86 runter fliegen. Da kann man unter die Zitadelle fliegen dann ist dort unübersehbar ein Loch einfach runterleigen bis man abgemountet wird und dann seht ihr ihn schon retour gehts mit Portal


----------



## Ollimua (30. November 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bärchen1 (5. Dezember 2008)

ganz korrekte Koordinaten sind 54,88


----------



## Gremu (5. Dezember 2008)

kann mal jemand sagen wofür der in dem beruf gebraucht wird? bin noch nicht so weit mit dem skillen


----------



## Orrosh (5. Dezember 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> kann mal jemand sagen wofür der in dem berug gebraucht wird? bin noch nicht so weit mit dem skillen



Ich denke mal für Dunkelstoff, oder wie der heißt ..


----------



## Caßßi1 (6. Dezember 2008)

schwarztuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilah2603 (13. Dezember 2008)

Danke, das hilft mir weiter. Ich such schon seit einer halben Stunde nach dem dummen Loch im Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaK´ (15. Dezember 2008)

hey also bei mir war es bei 54,2-87,8
da war ein kleiner grüner spalt da bin ich rein und dann immer nur weiter nach unten 

ps. wenn du unten bist....da gibt au wieder nen portal nach oben 

hoffe hat dir geholfen


----------



## knurzi (3. Januar 2009)

Super beschreibung habe es auf anhieb gefunden und hatte voher keinen Plan wohinn ich eigendlich gehen soll,also thx


----------

